# Guitar Pro for iPad. Yea or nay?



## Poho (Aug 15, 2011)

What say you?


----------



## Empryrean (Aug 15, 2011)

No experience, but thanks for posting this; I've been curious as well.


----------



## metalheadblues (Aug 15, 2011)

I really wish there was a mobile version 
So Yea


----------



## mithologian (Aug 15, 2011)

For itouch would be a dream. I like the idea of tabbing any random Idea I get when listneing to music. I usually get ideas I like away froma guitar or a computer.


----------



## yingmin (Aug 15, 2011)

Haven't tried it myself, as I don't have an iPad. I like the idea of being able to tab stuff out wherever I am, but I think a strictly touch-based interface isn't entirely conducive to tabbing. Even with a persistent on-screen keyboard, it would be kind of a pain. Something like a Sidekick, or anything else with a physical keyboard would be much better for GP, since the keyboard A) is actually physically there and B) doesn't cut into the screen's real estate, would work much better. I don't know if I'm just an old man, but I really don't like how Apple is trying to completely eliminate tactility. Touches and gestures aren't always the best way to do something, even if they might eventually be the ONLY way to do anything.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm not sure about the iPad one but I have the iPhone version, whilst it's fantastic for downloading (yes, downloading, awesome!) reading and listening to tabs, it is AWFUL for tabbing out ideas. Whilst it's top-notch as a reference, you're better off using the voice memo function to track ideas.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Aug 16, 2011)

I have the iPad and Guitar Pro:
Conclusion...
It and it does alright as a player when you are away from your computer or books. 
It'll hold quite a few songs (I have over 150 songs loaded). 
It's gotten a bit more stable but some scores will crash the app. 
It doesn't have an editor yet (word is it's coming). 
It will allow you to change speed as well as transposition (guitar in standard piece in D# can be brought up to guitar)

I can give specifics to direct questions 

All in all I am happy with it (despite no editing yet and the occasional crash)


----------



## metal_sam14 (Aug 16, 2011)

AK DRAGON said:


> I have the iPad and Guitar Pro:
> Conclusion...
> It and it does alright as a player when you are away from your computer or books.
> It'll hold quite a few songs (I have over 150 songs loaded).
> ...




My review reflects this one


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 16, 2011)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> I'm not sure about the iPad one but I have the iPhone version, whilst it's fantastic for downloading (yes, downloading, awesome!) reading and listening to tabs, it is AWFUL for tabbing out ideas. Whilst it's top-notch as a reference, you're better off using the voice memo function to track ideas.




It's only terrible as an editor because it's not an editor.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm far too poor to own any apple product younger than 2010 but if I'd LOVE to see how convenient that could be.


----------



## Poho (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys! Picking it up now. I'll bring my iPad to band practices from now on so I can read parts easily.


----------



## bandinaboy (Aug 16, 2011)

Its great for school, in the sense that I can bring my Ipod to school and learn songs on my down time. and it plays guitar pro 6 files. So while GP5 is "better" on your computer, you can still learn GP6 songs.


----------



## Poho (Aug 18, 2011)

Now that I have it, I have to say that it is awesome.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Aug 22, 2011)

bandinaboy said:


> Its great for school, in the sense that I can bring my Ipod to school and learn songs on my down time. and it plays guitar pro 6 files. So while GP5 is "better" on your computer, you can still learn GP6 songs.


I consider GP6 to be somewhat of an improvement over GP5... Is there anything specific you find better about 5?


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have it for my iPhone. I don't really like it for editing/creating tabs, on the iPad it's probably easier. I use GP for my bands stuff, so it's hand to get any of our tabs on there, or new stuff to show the guys. I also use it for practicing if I don't have my laptop with me. 



The Atomic Ass said:


> I consider GP6 to be somewhat of an improvement over GP5... Is there anything specific you find better about 5?



I like 5 more than 6. I find it's quicker to load, and I don't use RSE in 5, to speed things up. I wasn't a big fan of the interface, 5 is very plain, and a lot less cluttered IMO.


----------

